# New Nids bugs



## OIIIIIIO (Dec 16, 2009)

Via Naftka as well as Lords of War I believe:

http://natfka.blogspot.com/2014/10/next-week-pre-orders-tyranid-toxicrene.html


----------



## Drohar (Jan 22, 2014)

Great news for me and for my Nids! :grin::victory:


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

Oh wow, a one off model release? that's pretty cool.


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

Einherjar667 said:


> Oh wow, a one off model release? that's pretty cool.


Seems it's the new way of GW - I personally love it!


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Shucks, models for 6th edition armies when there are still a couple 5th edition Codices out there.


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

Well it's nice that they're doing this. I'm more pleased to see a Rules version of the rule book. I haven't picked up the 7th Ed rule book simply because I've been waiting for a rules version.


----------



## Asamodai (Oct 19, 2008)

This is all well and good but all I read is at least another week before Blood Angels start coming out.


----------



## SoL Berzerker (May 5, 2009)

The Nid list I'm running now is quite solid, but I'd love to incorporate some new bugs if they can fit!


----------



## Sir Whittaker (Jun 25, 2009)

Finecast Zoanthropes are 'no longer available' on GW uk site. Perhaps a move to plastic in the near future with a small wave of bugs?


----------



## Wookiepelt (Jan 29, 2013)

I wonder if that rumour heard some 6 months back about mycetic spores will come good in the coming weeks? One can only hope!!!


----------



## raven_jim (Sep 27, 2013)

I went to buy a zoanthrobe and it is no longer for sale at GW, maybe I should wait to see what comes out 

ADDITION:

This is the first army I have had where new models have been released after the codex, I'm guessing if I want the rules I have to purchase these or download them, or will they be in the white dwarf?


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

raven_jim said:


> I'm guessing if I want the rules I have to purchase these or download them


Likely a dataslate as we've seen with Cypher, Bel'akor, Assassins, etc.


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

Wookiepelt said:


> I wonder if that rumour heard some 6 months back about mycetic spores will come good in the coming weeks? One can only hope!!!


Hoping never ends well.


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

ntaw said:


> Likely a dataslate as we've seen with Cypher, Bel'akor, Assassins, etc.



Rules are in the box like all post-army book releases


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Einherjar667 said:


> Rules are in the box like all post-army book releases


Whoa, really? GW actually does that? I've seen a few different White Dwarf rule sets and many dataslates now that we have entered the age of the tablet, but never rules included in the box.


----------



## Badknox (Nov 7, 2013)

Einherjar667 said:


> Rules are in the box like all post-army book releases


I do like this trend.


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

ntaw said:


> Whoa, really? GW actually does that? I've seen a few different White Dwarf rule sets and many dataslates now that we have entered the age of the tablet, but never rules included in the box.



Yup they do that.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Here's a video that GW just posted. 

How do you get the youtube player to show up right in the post?


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

ntaw said:


> Here's a video that GW just posted.
> 
> How do you get the youtube player to show up right in the post?



Under share is a code copy and paste the code into your post and it appears usually


----------



## Reaper45 (Jun 21, 2011)

ntaw said:


> Here's a video that GW just posted.
> 
> How do you get the youtube player to show up right in the post?


Am I the only one questioning why GW would put the product on the site first then post the video?Seems to be opposite their normal procedure.


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

Everytime I hear nid I think of this


----------



## OIIIIIIO (Dec 16, 2009)

locustgate said:


> Everytime I hear nid I think of this


Fucking disturbing ... I like it:victory:


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Reaper45 said:


> Am I the only one questioning why GW would put the product on the site first then post the video?Seems to be opposite their normal procedure.


I caught the video as posted by my local GW yesterday. Late share.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

ntaw said:


> Whoa, really? GW actually does that? I've seen a few different White Dwarf rule sets and many dataslates now that we have entered the age of the tablet, but never rules included in the box.


It's an interesting move. GW _used_ to include rules in the box before second edition hit, during the heady days of the Battle Manual (1.5 ed).

It's curious that they returned to that model.


----------



## Reaper45 (Jun 21, 2011)

ntaw said:


> I caught the video as posted by my local GW yesterday. Late share.


Yeah I caught it the same way.

Seems strange that multiple GW's would be late in sharing the exact same video.


----------



## raven_jim (Sep 27, 2013)

I think this is the other option that can be built


----------



## alasdair (Jun 11, 2009)

I mean it's cool and all, but I really don't like that gw seem more interested in bringing out new shit before making plastics of previous stuff that needs it more. If this is only a one week release I will be disappointed, as the lack of plastic Zoanthropes is the only thing stopping me doing a nid army.


----------



## raven_jim (Sep 27, 2013)

alasdair said:


> I mean it's cool and all, but I really don't like that gw seem more interested in bringing out new shit before making plastics of previous stuff that needs it more. If this is only a one week release I will be disappointed, as the lack of plastic Zoanthropes is the only thing stopping me doing a nid army.


I agree, finecast is the bane of my life when it come to GW, some models are so fragile they have to be transported in their own case. 

Looking how zoanthrobes are no longer available on-line, i wonder if they are finally releasing a plastic model???


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

I mean I know that it's supposed to be a mega-psyker, but am I the only one that thinks that those exposed brains look stupid?


----------



## raven_jim (Sep 27, 2013)

I like the exposed brains tbh


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Also, if the caption for that image is not "the blind leading the blind" GW missed some comedy staring them smack in the face.


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

Deus Mortis said:


> I mean I know that it's supposed to be a mega-psyker, but am I the only one that thinks that those exposed brains look stupid?


It gives it a kinda gives it a 50s feel. Though it would be neat if there was an armored version.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

morfangdakka said:


> Under share is a code copy and paste the code into your post and it appears usually


hmmm...that doesn't seem to work. I just post code text.


----------



## EmbraCraig (Jan 19, 2009)

Reaper45 said:


> Am I the only one questioning why GW would put the product on the site first then post the video?Seems to be opposite their normal procedure.


Eh? There's nothing on the site about these new models - this is a teaser trailer in the same way they've been done in the past.

As always with the WD picture leaks, I'm waiting until I see better pictures before deciding what I think, but some more big bugs isn't a bad thing


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

raven_jim said:


> I think this is the other option that can be built


I want to reduce that thing to a splater on whatever Omnissiah forsaken world it shows up on.


----------



## EmbraCraig (Jan 19, 2009)

More pictures (via Natfka). Also states that the price will be $73 - anyone have any idea what price point that puts it at in the UK?

Natfka post: http://natfka.blogspot.co.uk/2014/10/image-leaks-new-tyranid-model-rules.html

Pics post: http://eltallerdeyila.blogspot.co.uk/2014/10/tiranidos-toxicrene-y-maleceptor.html


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

EmbraCraig said:


> More pictures (via Natfka). Also states that the price will be $73 - anyone have any idea what price point that puts it at in the UK?
> 
> Natfka post: http://natfka.blogspot.co.uk/2014/10/image-leaks-new-tyranid-model-rules.html
> 
> Pics post: http://eltallerdeyila.blogspot.co.uk/2014/10/tiranidos-toxicrene-y-maleceptor.html


I could be wrong but I'd assume between £45-55, always bugs me when the rumoured prices are only ever seem to be $ and no mention of € or £ prices.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

I'm strangely intrigued by army-specific dice sets. I hope GW does them for more factions.

$100 for the rules box set, $70 for the Rules independently (CAD). What the hell.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

ntaw said:


> I'm strangely intrigued by army-specific dice sets. I hope GW does them for more factions.
> 
> $100 for the rules box set, $70 for the Rules independently (CAD). What the hell.


imagine if you will the following scenario 
Billy has £75 dollars,no more no less, he needs a set of 40k rules to play 40k at his local club in December or they will revoke his membership and kill a donkey,he plays only craft world eldar and nothing else.

GW just saved Billys hobby and an innocent Donkey

quite like the new bug, love the crushed terminator and the long long long ass tentacles


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

ntaw said:


> $100 for the rules box set, $70 for the Rules independently (CAD). What the hell.



Oh wow! Glad I got my Sanctus Reach mini-rules off if eBay!


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

EmbraCraig said:


> More pictures (via Natfka). Also states that the price will be $73 - anyone have any idea what price point that puts it at in the UK?
> 
> Natfka post: http://natfka.blogspot.co.uk/2014/10/image-leaks-new-tyranid-model-rules.html
> 
> Pics post: http://eltallerdeyila.blogspot.co.uk/2014/10/tiranidos-toxicrene-y-maleceptor.html


£45.59; considering the Exocrine/Haruspex box is £44, that pretty much matches my expectations.

In other news; when the hell was an Exocrine/Haruspex £44? That's crazy money! The Trygon/Mawloc and Tervigon/Tyrannofex are £36 and £35 respectively, which is pretty much what I'd guessed, and Carnifexes are £22.50 each which is actually rather nice, but £44 is insanity for something the size of the Exocrine/Haruspex (and by the look of it, the Toxicrene and Maleceptor are the same 'chassis' of Tyranid).


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

For me this is the biggest issue for pricing rather than a high price of any particular one kit, GW has serious inconsistencies in pricing within both the same kit type and within the same army, its difficult to really work out how or why something gets a price as it really feels like gw pluck numbers out of thin air, I can only assume GW have some elaborate pricing matrix that is controlled by accountants.


----------



## raven_jim (Sep 27, 2013)

But steering away from the prices, I see the maleceptor being a good unit to take in a Nid list, 3 attacks ignoring armour and cover. I'd take that


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Saw this on BoLS. I wonder if the WoW crowd have as aggressive a legal department as GW.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

I don't think the silhouettes or the detail of the design are close enough.


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

Yeah, there would be absolutely no founding for that lawsuit. Lawsuits NEED 'damages'.


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

Khorne's Fist said:


> Saw this on BoLS. I wonder if the WoW crowd have as aggressive a legal department as GW.


Yeah......all I see happening is Bliz pissing away money and GW getting attention, in the states.


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

Khorne's Fist said:


> Saw this on BoLS. I wonder if the WoW crowd have as aggressive a legal department as GW.


not even close, the only way they look alike is in silhouette. 
coming from a 40K and WoW fan.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

I can sort of see it. Probably not enough for legal action, but you can definitely see how it might've been inspired by the WoW baddie. But it's not like Blizzard hasn't stolen wholesale from GW before... *cough* everything in Starcraft *cough* so... bet they let sleeping dogs lie on that one.


----------



## revilo44 (Sep 17, 2010)

meh, why can't they do another faction thats need updateing, nids are getting a lot of love recently


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

revilo44 said:


> meh, why can't they do another faction thats need updateing, nids are getting a lot of love recently


What's the lots of love? Codex and the new models that came on the release sure but that was a few months ago. 

Plus it could be this is the start of the trend, so maybe it's best to wait and see on this one.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Khorne's Fist said:


> Saw this on BoLS. I wonder if the WoW crowd have as aggressive a legal department as GW.


Looks like any number of scifi and fantasy bugs that have popped up over the years. GW would have a better case trying to say that the draenei were a ripoff of the Tau. Not that they do, of course; draenei look nothing like the Tau other than being blue cow people.


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

gen.ahab said:


> Looks like any number of scifi and fantasy bugs that have popped up over the years. GW would have a better case trying to say that the draenei were a ripoff of the Tau. Not that they do, of course; draenei look nothing like the Tau other than being blue cow people.


No the tau are blue goat people with Asian accents while the draenei are sexy blue cow women with Russian accents.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Hey, to me, a blue bipedal ruminant is a blue bipedal ruminant; they're all xeno-fucking-heresy and they all need to burninated.


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

gen.ahab said:


> Hey, to me, a blue bipedal ruminant is a blue bipedal ruminant; they're all xeno-fucking-heresy and they all need to burninated.


Is there any proof either are ruminants?


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

locustgate said:


> Is there any proof either are ruminants?


....... yes, the Grand Imperial Poobah of the Society for the Study of Xeno-Fucking-Heresy informed me in a rather pleasant letter that Tau and the blue cow people of The Crystal Village are both ruminants. .. and also xeno-fucking-heresy that need to be burninated.


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

gen.ahab said:


> ....... yes, the Grand Imperial Poobah of the Society for the Study of Xeno-Fucking-Heresy informed me in a rather pleasant letter that Tau and the blue cow people of The Crystal Village are both ruminants. .. and also xeno-fucking-heresy that need to be burninated.


Oh.....I might of misread the Emperors decree on xenos I read it as kill the ugly/male ones and fuck the hot ones. Though it may of said fucking burn them, shrug translation error.


----------



## SilverTabby (Jul 31, 2009)

revilo44 said:


> meh, why can't they do another faction thats need updateing, nids are getting a lot of love recently


*blinks* Wait, what? Has there been some major lovin' I've missed?

Codex, couple of new kits with it, and now this one standalone...? (Plus rumours of something that should have been available 5 years ago)


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

SilverTabby said:


> *blinks* Wait, what? Has there been some major lovin' I've missed?
> 
> Codex, couple of new kits with it, and now this one standalone...? (Plus rumours of something that should have been available 5 years ago)


I think he's referring to the Forge World model that also came out. Still, the army does sorely need some loving, so I'm ok with it to be honest.


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

A little note to all of you guys who, like me, have bought the digital codexes: It seems that the new models will also be released in updates to these codexes in the future.

I asked the GW customer service about it and they replied with:

_"Yes, we will provide regular updates for the digital codices, especially when we will add new models and characters. "_

So yeah, happy days!


----------



## Sir Whittaker (Jun 25, 2009)

With Zoanthropes & Venomthropes no longer on the online store, can we expect a dual kit after the new pods?


----------



## EmbraCraig (Jan 19, 2009)

Sir Whittaker said:


> With Zoanthropes & Venomthropes no longer on the online store, can we expect a dual kit after the new pods?



That was a rumour going all the way back to before the codex, so here's hoping


----------



## SilverTabby (Jul 31, 2009)

Sir Whittaker said:


> With Zoanthropes & Venomthropes no longer on the online store, can we expect a dual kit after the new pods?


Those of you who know me, this post means what you think it does. 

Those who don't, apologies for the vague hand waviness :wink:


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

Bingo!


----------



## SilverTabby (Jul 31, 2009)

Neurothrope? Oooh...

If that's a dual kit, there's a *lot* of bits there. Probably two kits...


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Looks like a case of money for old thropes


----------



## Matcap (Aug 23, 2012)

Even better, the rules are online on Black Library, for free!!

For the maleceptor and toxicrene for now, but still.

http://www.blacklibrary.com/Home/free-to-download.html 

A start of brilliant things to come?


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

What's even better about next weeks release is that there is more incoming. In the venomthrope box picture you can see a description for a box above containing "3 models and 6 spore mines". 

Plastic Biovores anyone?


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

:yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: 

That is all...


----------



## EmbraCraig (Jan 19, 2009)

SilverTabby said:


> Neurothrope? Oooh...
> 
> If that's a dual kit, there's a *lot* of bits there. Probably two kits...


I reckon those Venomthrope heads are gonna make kitbashed plastic Lictors really easy... and lots of spare lash whips too.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

EmbraCraig said:


> I reckon those Venomthrope heads are gonna make kitbashed plastic Lictors really easy... and lots of spare lash whips too.


The way things are going, there's probably a plastic lictor kit in the works with options for a deathleaper, similar to the warrior kit with options for a prime. 

Also, kitbashed lictor heads are already pretty easy, you can use the tail end of a tentaclid or two.


----------



## EmbraCraig (Jan 19, 2009)

Serpion5 said:


> The way things are going, there's probably a plastic lictor kit in the works with options for a deathleaper, similar to the warrior kit with options for a prime.
> 
> Also, kitbashed lictor heads are already pretty easy, you can use the tail end of a tentaclid or two.



From a quick look at the web store to double check, a joint biovore/pyrovore kit, and a lictor/deathleaper one would give us a fully plastic range, apart from the broodlord and old special characters. That could be only 1 week of releases away and that'd be pretty awesome


----------



## Scarvia (Jul 4, 2012)

Stephen_Newman said:


> What's even better about next weeks release is that there is more incoming. In the venomthrope box picture you can see a description for a box above containing "3 models and 6 spore mines".
> 
> Plastic Biovores anyone?


It says "1 miniature (plus 6 spore mines)". No plural for the miniatures.
Judging from the price (49€, 63$) it's the Sporocyst-set. "Sporocyst and Mucolid Spore" would also match the "spore" you see on the page.


----------

